# Have lots of old DE models in good condition, W : CSM/SM



## Bladesuit (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, I live in Canada and I'm willing to ship world wide. I have the following DE models :

Primed in black models :
3 Ravagers, full parts.
5 Raider, full parts.
20 Warriors.
10 + SC Warriors (used as blasters in my army)
3 Beastmasters Hellions.
6 Razorwing flocks conversions (bats from fantasy range... cheaper, and Gears of War look alike !!!)
3 Venom conversions (made from bikes and platforms parts, good looking and have 2x SC each)
15 Hellions conversions (made with warriors, some have hellglaives other variations of whyches CC weapons, skyboard made of bike parts, good looking)
3 Haemonculi (2x LG)
5 Scourges convergions (Jetpacks scourge, 2x with matched weapon variation to suit any role)

Painted at different stages/unpainted models
20 whyches, metal.
10 old Grotesques (actual wracks)
20 + warriors
7 Incubies (maybe 1 or 2 more)
2 Lords (one male and one female)
6 DL warriors
8 (maybe 9) Reavers
2 Talos

I'm looking for regular CSM/SM tacticals, special weapons CSM/SM (meltas/plasmas), terminators (CSM/SM), Rhinos, Defilers, Greater Daemons with wings if possible), etc...


----------



## brothertim (Feb 15, 2008)

Is it possible to get pics?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I haven't seen a 1999 DE army shift once (and that's from thousands of auctions) since the new wave, you're going to need all the luck you can get, so: good luck :victory:


----------

